# toshiba laptop shuts down randomly



## technix (Jul 23, 2011)

dear members,
I am using a 4 year old toshiba satellite pro A200 PSAE 4E laptop.My problem is the laptop shuts down randomly without any warning.As I know overheating would be a problem I opened the case,cleaned the fans and changed the heat sink compound.Everything was securely replaced but the problem persists.I don't exactly remember when the problem started.But recently I changed my ram modules.It was previously 1 gb ddr2 dual channel and i replaced it with two 2gb ddr2 sticks bought for cheap on internet.Either on battery or connected to power leads it has the same problem.I did a clean reinstall of windows using my recovery media.Now the laptop works fine on battery but shuts down when connected to power plug. Now I need to fully charge the laptop to use it and the battery doesn't holds power for more than 40 minutes.I would greatly appreciate if someone could shed some light on what the problem is.


----------



## technix (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Laptop shut down randomely without any warning.*

dear oscer1,
I have the same problem with my toshiba laptop but its not an overheat issue.I opened the case and cleaned the fan as well as changed the heat sink compound but it still has the same problem.any other suggestion would be much appreciated


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop shut down randomely without any warning.*

hi technix,

could you start your own thread so you can get the attention for your problem.


----------



## technix (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Laptop shut down randomely without any warning.*



oscer1 said:


> hi technix,
> 
> could you start your own thread so you can get the attention for your problem.


thanx for the instant response.I forgot to post the link to the thread i have started.here it is http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/toshiba-laptop-shuts-down-randomly-589445.html. i would really appreciate if you find some time to read through my thread post and find a solution for me.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello technix, 

Since you didn't have the issue until after you changed the RAM, try reinstalling the old DIMMs and see if that clears up the issue.


----------

